# first year hunting pheasant



## tat2hunter (Jun 21, 2007)

this will be my first year hunting pheasant and i was wondering if you guys can help me. i was wondering what is a good shotgun to start with? i have never shot a shotgun and i am on a budget. i am willing to spend from $300-$400 or maybe a little more. so if you guys could give me some info on what type of shotgun and what gauge that would be great.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

We will all need some more information from you.

How old are you? height, weight. Without a few more details, it is tough to just say "go buy this gun" or "go buy that gun". Proper shooting starts at making sure the right gun is put in the shooters hands....One that fits the owner.

If you are older than 12, I will typically start kids out with 12 gauges unless they are smaller for their size.

I am going to assume you are younger and I see you are from Fargo. Try and get a hold of Robert (Bob) Staloch. He is a certified 4-H shotgun instructor and teaches a summer shotgun program out of Fargo. He is very knowledgeable and he also has a few guns that you could probably shoot while doing the summer program. That way you know exactly what will fit you and what you are comfortable with.

If you have problems getting a hold of Bob, PM me and I will call him personally and we will make sure you get set up the proper way so you can go a killing those roosters! :wink:


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

remington 870 wingmaster


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

I don't think the brand matters as much as how the gun fits. You should be able to put the gun in your shoulder and without adjusting be able to look down the barrel and see the bead and none of the barrel. The bead should look like it is sitting on a table. If you can find a gun that fits, you will be able to shoot well. If the gun doesn't fit, you will spend a lot of time readjusting your position and could miss some shots.

I shoot anything Winchester, because they fit me. I also have a Benelli Nova Pump that works well.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Brownings are nice with the bottom eject.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

buy a used remington 870 or a ithica model 37 both pumps, 12 ga.

Try to find one with a imp cycl barrel or modified at thet tightest. full chokes are hard to hit phez with.

but some clay pigeons and a hand trap and practice


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Another recommendation for the Browning BPS. The top tang safety and bottom eject are big plusses for this gun. I have 2 and they are awesome guns, never had any trouble and have abused them for a lot of years. They fit me well and like others before me have said, make sure the gun fits.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I would highly recommend a 20 gauge if you are a good shot and just intend to hunt pheasants vs waterfowl. Last year I hunted just about all the time with a 20 gauge for the first time in over 25 years, yeah I am old. The lighter gun really improved my hit percentage over a 12 guage!


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

"Bobm" has the right idea. Purchase an 870 Remington Pump 28 in barrel in either 12 or 20 gauge with choke tubes. You can't go wrong and you'll always be able to get your money back.

Not only that, but the 870 is a tough gun also. It can and will take a beating and still function.

I'll give you another tip. Buy the used 870 (Express or Wingmaster) and save your money. When you get a few hundred bucks saved take a loan for 2 or 3 thousand and buy something really nice. Keep in mind, quality guns are not like automobiles, in that they generally don't depreciate over time, and in fact may appreciate.


----------



## carolinadh (Oct 11, 2006)

I've got an older 870 and if you can be in love with a gun I'm in love with mine. I've shot benelli's, brownings, you name it and I am even willing to stick with 2 3/4 shells to keep using it. That being said...there are a thousand opinions on a thousand guns.

As far as 870's go, the new ones are nothing like the older ones. If I were to go looking for an 870 now I'd go with a wingmaster that was old but in good shape. You should be able to find a great one out there and pay about what you'd pay for a new express. Have a gun smith look it over and shoot a bunch of varied loads and brands through. If you've got to settle for 2 3/4 I wouldn't worry about it. I shoot pheasant and ducks with mine and don't have any problem. Two things I've learned is that with a shorter chamber you've got to draw down on those pheasant quick or you'll see a whole bunch of feathers and a bird hauling *** downwind and you've got to be a lot more careful picking your shots on waterfowl. Discipline is a good thing though.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

The new CZ Mallard that you can get at Scheels is only $450 ish...It's an over under which I LOVE for pheasants...Shoots 3 inch, so you can use on ducks as well! Sweet Gun!


----------



## woodcanoeguy (Oct 8, 2005)

Both my sons started out with Ithaca 37 pumps in 20 gauge. Relaible, swing nice, fairly inexpensive used, and light (much more so then the Remingtons) to carry. Use Golden Fiochhi and you are set. They now both shoot 16 ga model 37's as they are older and bigger. Dad gets to back them up with the 16 ga Rizzini.


----------

